# Expanded Metal Floor



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

I am planning to build a new loft and I would like to build it with an expanded metal floor. I went to the steel yard the other day and checked their expanded metal. What I saw, was that it came in a variety of gauges as well as well as two styles. One, which I would call standard expanded and the other was expanded and flattened. My question is what gauge, what hole size and what style would be preferable? Also all that I saw came in 4' x 8' sheets. 
When laying a floor is it important to somehow fasten one sheet to the next or simply support them on the joints? Any thoughts on these questions or any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

most people around here use # 9 flat I've seen people try to save on floor joist but it's not a good idea all mine are on 16" centers 4x8 is the standard size sometimes you can find them in 5x10 but 4x8 is easier to work with.


----------



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

What size holes are preferable? I am also wondering if 3/4 inch pipe would make good floor joists? Has ther ever been an issue of toes getting caught in the metal? And what else might be handy to know?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

# 9 expanded metal has a 3/4" opening....you want an opening big enough for the droppings to fall through. a friend used pipe for joist's but it didn't work very good for him.....most people use treated 2x4 or 2x6 i guess you could use what ever you have. I don't know about toes getting caught......I've never had a problem with that.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I got expanded metal floors #9 and I love it. Loft is always clean with sand under the floors. I made a frame with 1x1inch squared galvanized tubes and weld the expanded metal to the frame this over 2x4 wood, I lift the floor frames and rake the sand under the loft.


----------

